# Jurassic Park - Arequipa



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

Visita por el Jurassic Park Arequipeño

disfrutenlo


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Totalmente nuevo para mi! Jeremy, como nunca me habias contado??


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Atractivo ! pero como que le falta mas detalles.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas vistas al valle!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Le falta mas dinosaurios asi como un museo de sitio más grande con exposición de esqueletos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ Pero es que son los dinosaurios que habían por esa zona, no le van a poner una gran cantidad de dinosaurios que nunca pisaron esa tierras. No he ido Cesar, y tampoco preguntaste ps jaja, es que no me llama la atención


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> ^^ Pero es que son los dinosaurios que habían por esa zona, no le van a poner una gran cantidad de dinosaurios que nunca pisaron esa tierras. No he ido Cesar, y tampoco preguntaste ps jaja, es que no me llama la atención


No dije que puesieran tiranosaurios, triceratops o stegosaurios, simplemente que le hace falta mayor cantidad de dinosaurios (obviamente de los que existieron en el Perú) y un museo de sitio, sino, el nombre de parque jurásico le queda muy grande.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Se ve bien, sobretodo las vistas al paisaje, pero a la vez se ve algo vacío; Como dijeron por ahí faltan más dinosaurios


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

entonces deberian llamarlo jardin jurassico.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> entonces deberian llamarlo jardin jurassico.


:lol:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

jaja entretenido arekipark... y bonito el valle.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Por lo menos la decisión está tomada.
Con el tiempo seguro irán adquiriendo experiencia y mejorando el PARQUE, le falta un poco mas de verde... en unos 10 años quizá haya mejorado bastante.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

El parque esta bueno pero le falta mucho como dice nuestro amigo walymr ya va a mejorar y eso que es el primero en el peru. No saben si hay dinosaurios por aqui la libertad o no les gusto nuestras tierras jeje?????????


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

No se como que le falta color. mas vegetacion.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y q xevere tener un Parke Jurasico (n todo caso el Desierto Jurasico jeej), claro q le faltan mas dinosaurios (de los q habitaban stas tierras x esas eras) pero aun asi se ve interesante la iniciativa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jeje, creo qeu sí, mejor, desierto jurásico,


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Wow... de verdad esta muy bueno.*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Claro, rajen, rajen nómas :sleepy:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Esos cactus, tan indefensos al lado de los dinosaurios... Qué pena!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Claro, rajen, rajen nómas :sleepy:


A mi si me gustó! 
No me imaginaba que existia algo como es en el Peru!


----------

